# Ongoing boot nightmare... Now ordering burton ion, stop me if they're too stiff!!!



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Boot flex is personal preference. I jib on the stiffest boots I can find. Don't let the flex dissuade you from riding, you know what you want. Numbers don't mean shit try on the boots and if it fits your needs then you're golden.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Ions aren't that different from the SLX. The SLX woulda probably done you too if you had the right fit, or tried to tweak the liner. My personal preference is for stiffer Boa bolts though, but I'm also not jibbing it up.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah I ride a K2 ufo and it is stiff, I just loosen it up a click or two if I need more flex. The ion is a great boot and will do you fine.


----------



## Foggygoggles (Dec 4, 2012)

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> So I have been having an absolute nightmare with boots.
> Coming from some soft old boots (think 2-3 flex max).
> Intermediate rider: Jump everything, spins currently mainly 360 (the odd 540), hit boxes and occasionally a rail, love speed and carving groomed runs. Off piste now and again ("sidecountry")
> 
> ...


From the type of riding that you have mentioned, the Ions would be perfect. All boots mush out after a bit - and riding the Ions will challenge you to get your jib technique down better. If you already know that they fit well, go for it. A few days riding or lacing them up fully and wearing them around the house for a couple of hours will break them in nicely if you are overly concerned about them being too stiff. Personally I try to walk as little as possible with my boots laced up to the max in order to keep the flex for as long as possible, but then soft boots are not for me.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Boot flex is personal preference. I jib on the stiffest boots I can find. Don't let the flex dissuade you from riding, you know what you want. Numbers don't mean shit try on the boots and if it fits your needs then you're golden.


Great. Think i'll go for it.
My main concern is that i'll lose the ability to ankle flex and i'm not sure how much my riding depends on that to hold edges when traversing etc,
i'm sure i'll adapt!

What boot you reppin?



readimag said:


> Yeah I ride a K2 ufo and it is stiff, I just loosen it up a click or two if I need more flex. The ion is a great boot and will do you fine.


Hadn't thought about that, loosening for park is a good option to have. So long as the heel stays put!



Foggygoggles said:


> From the type of riding that you have mentioned, the Ions would be perfect. All boots mush out after a bit - and riding the Ions will challenge you to get your jib technique down better. If you already know that they fit well, go for it. A few days riding or lacing them up fully and wearing them around the house for a couple of hours will break them in nicely if you are overly concerned about them being too stiff. Personally I try to walk as little as possible with my boots laced up to the max in order to keep the flex for as long as possible, but then soft boots are not for me.


I know what you mean... with my old pair I hate walking places cos I knew they were dying. I go away 7-day at a time cos I love away from the mountains, so i'll unfortunately need to wear them in nicely first.
One question, with the ion beining "infinite" liner should I buy true to size?

And is the ion actually better than the northwave?


----------



## Foggygoggles (Dec 4, 2012)

I found them to be 100% true to size, no pack out whatsoever, which was bad for me because I had sized down a full size like I used to always do. I haven't tried any northwave unfortunately - Burton have more or less cornered the in-store market in Italy, hard to find good boots from other brands here (boarding is a minority sport here compared to skiing). But if you've already tried the Ion and know that they fit you well at your proper size and you are planning to buy online, getting them is your safer bet than the northwave, which if you haven't tried on or know how much they might pack out, are an unknown quantity.
Also, don't worry about the ankle flex, the ions have plenty and the canted footbeds made it easier (for me anyway) to roll inwards / outwards on your feet too. Plus you can rock a wider stance as the cant takes the pressure off your knees.


----------

